# Brahms Abbado DG Releases



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello.

I just found out DG is re-releasing the Abbado Berlin Brahms set again about May 19, 2014. They are seemingly not releasing the set from the 1970's. They were released on LP back in 1973 I believe. I and I think some CD's were created in Japan of the 1970's releases. I am wondering why they would release the same set twice in a row while ignoring the earlier releases. The 1970s releases are popular on YouTube. Thanks! 

Bill


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Likely a number of reasons. Some of which could be...

1. Not to interfere with "current" HvK and Abbado cycle sales. 

2. They were previously released on various budget labels--Belart, Resonance, Eloquence, etc. 

3. Four different orchestras were used (VPO, BPO, Dresden, LSO)...not being attractive to most buyers.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

billeames said:


> Hello.
> 
> I just found out DG is re-releasing the Abbado Berlin Brahms set again about May 19, 2014. They are seemingly not releasing the set from the 1970's. They were released on LP back in 1973 I believe. I and I think some CD's were created in Japan of the 1970's releases. I am wondering why they would release the same set twice in a row while ignoring the earlier releases. The 1970s releases are popular on YouTube. Thanks!
> 
> Bill


I'll agree with all of what Vaneyes has pointed out, but I would also add that the Berlin set is far superior. The only reason the earlier set is popular on Youtube is because it's the ONLY one on there. The Berlin set hasn't been on there in a long time because it gets removed for copyright issues. But by far and large the Berlin set from Abbado is vastly superior in playing, recorded sound and interpretation.


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello, 

While what you say about the Berlin set being superior, there are things about the earlier set that may be attractive. You can get a feel for how Abbado has changed his style over the years. There is always someone interested in being a completeist. Some may actually prefer one of the earlier ones. I was thinking it could be released at a budget price. AND since the Berlin ones were previously released, why release it twice? I was thinking in various territories, not necessarily USA. 

The Vienna Philharmonic Beethoven cycle got mediocre reviews, but there is value in these recordings in that critical reviews can be wrong, honestly. Its just that some people will want it. Perhaps not in USA. 

Do record companies release good performances? Maybe, maybe not. If there is a perception it wont sell, then no. Brahms 1 Ozawa BSO never made to CD (outside of Japan) although its a concise and powerful reading. How many times has Karajan Beethoven been released? Bohm VPO Beethoven is a fair release, and it was just recently put on CD (1970's recordings), although available as French Duo sets since 1993. 

There is a lot of good will towards Abbado now as he is famous, and recently died. DG could capitalize on it and package some recordings in a different manner. Obviously they have some Abbado boxes coming. Decca has done so with Marriner, "Argo Years". Haitink "Philips years" -- well chosen items rarely released on CD. I was thinking something similar could be done with Abbado, include never-before-released on CD items. Thanks. 

Bill


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

I found out Tower Records Japan released exactly what I was looking for except not available to me. It is available on 115.com but a foreign language. This is in 2012, so there IS interest in these. 
http://dukeclassical.blogspot.com/2012/03/brahms-four-symphonies-overtures.html

To tell you the truth I prefer these to the Berlin ones. Berlin ones are available at full price, and May 16, 2014 at a lower price, plus they are in the Abbado Symphony Edition. Talk about non-variety! Choices for the masses? NO. Maybe someday, remember that Tower Japan had DG Bruckner Barenboim set. It was then internationally released because that set was so popular. Tower Japan, as far as I know has no US export avenues.

Anyone read Japanese? (searched on tower jp abbado brahms wiener. Its 2500 yen. I cant read Japanese so I dont know if they ship internationally... I may make this a Main post. Sorry! The below may NOT work. 
http://tower.jp/item/2880518/ブラームス：-交響曲全集＜タワーレコード限定＞

Bill


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

billeames said:


> Anyone read Japanese? (searched on tower jp abbado brahms wiener. Its 2500 yen. I cant read Japanese so I dont know if they ship internationally... I may make this a Main post. Sorry! The below may NOT work.
> http://tower.jp/item/2880518/ブラームス：-交響曲全集＜タワーレコード限定＞
> 
> Bill


They don't, unfortunately, and the site says that it's a Tower Records exclusive.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

billeames said:


> Hello,
> 
> While what you say about the Berlin set being superior, there are things about the earlier set that may be attractive. You can get a feel for how Abbado has changed his style over the years. There is always someone interested in being a completeist. Some may actually prefer one of the earlier ones. I was thinking it could be released at a budget price. AND since the Berlin ones were previously released, why release it twice? I was thinking in various territories, not necessarily USA.
> 
> ...


Re Abbado, yes, historians and completists would probably agree with you. The broader money-maker base would not. That to my thinking has already been proven with lukewarm sales on the aforementioned super-budget labels.

Anyway, good luck. If you can wait long enough, surprises do happen.


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello, 

Thanks to all that responded. The reason I am interested in this is that the performance sound is a bit less big (big: Solti, Karajan, Tennstedt). But Big is amorphous many times. Also (in my opinion) some more intimate readings are more incisive in some cases. Maybe I am leaning towards completest, but what heard on Youtube pleases me for now. Tastes change, and as I really loved the Berlin Abbado Symphony 1, 7 years ago, not so much now. And I would guess that DG like Decca, tends to issue big boxes of new and old items (Marriner Argo Years for example old). I would be spoiled to think I can get everything, although I did wait for 10 years to get Brahms 1 Ozawa BSO DG (discovering hmv jp in 2002/203). Thanks.

Bill


----------

